# Getting started with an emersed setup - soils



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Invest in some AquaSoil. If you don't want to go that route, use a bag of Organic Potting Soil WITHOUT manure.

If you wanna use Osmocote, you can put that down in a thin layer before adding the soil. Other than that all you need is a container, a way to make it airtight (saran wrap + tape) and some light.


----------



## cjtenny (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't want to go that route, no supplier I know of out here (MA) and also, money. I'll use the no-manure stuff, then.

What's the point of the thin layer below? To keep it coming from the surface? Just to keep it from being used up too quickly? / Stop critters / algae / pests? Would I be better off using gelcaps and pushing them down?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd get the cheap potting soil, like 1.98 a bag or go for something like Miracle grow. Really makes no difference. I have cheap soil in few containers and Miracle grow Organic in others and both do very well. Any and all soil will work, even dirt from your back yard. Just rinse off the plants before putting them your tank if you are worried. 

Oh, and avoid the soggy bags that have been sitting outside at the bigger stores. Often comes with those annoy gnats. Harmless to plants for the most part but annoying as all get out.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

cjtenny said:


> What's the point of the thin layer below? To keep it coming from the surface? Just to keep it from being used up too quickly? / Stop critters / algae / pests? Would I be better off using gelcaps and pushing them down?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The thin layer of Osmocote I suspect is simply because you don't need that much? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I didn't go that route...not that I'm against it. I simply went and got enough Miracle Grow Organic to cover the bottom to an inch, inch and a half deep. Then I covered that with an inch, inch and a half of gravel. Done, plant the plants, start the cycle. 

Plant food probably wouldn't hurt, but I figure that's what the fish poo and wasted food is for. Some people use sand, some use gravel on top. I don't know that it makes a huge difference but I used gravel because in my mind that should make it easier for the fish poo and extra food to make it down to the soil where the plants roots will eventually end up. Ultimately thats the point of the dirt tank in my mind, better root growth. Most plants eat through the roots. 

One thing I have learned with dirt tanks...plan it out as far as where you wanna put plants. Sure, you can move them, but it's more of a pain than in a regular tank. Speaking of, when you are planting you don't have to jamb the plants all the way down there. Seems like mine find the dirt below pretty well if I get them into the gravel pretty good. You get the point I hope, once the water is in there you want to keep the dirt below the rocks as much as possible. 

I'm on day 5 of my first dirt tank, I certainly don't know everything...but that's what I think I've learned thus far, lol.


----------



## cjtenny (Oct 9, 2011)

sewingalot: thanks! A few friends and I (well, maybe just me, depends what everybody's plans are tonight) are heading out to a LFS this evening, and I'm picking up the tub/lights/soil right before; appreciate the timing on the response. (I'm not getting the plants there, I'm looking for a mate for my scarlet badis, and giving away some mollies)

Daximus: I'm not planning on covering it with gravel if I can help it; there won't be any fish in this setup. It'll be a full-time emersed growing setup, plants only. So there won't be any fish poo either, and in fact this won't even qualify as a dirt tank -- it'll just be a ... plant tub. With dirt. Thanks though -- I've been browsing the low tech / dirt threads recently, and if I ever tear down a tank and restart, I see MTS in my future. Probably not while I'm in a dorm room, though.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

you don't need osmocote for quite a long time when using soil in an emersed setup, just use miracle grow organic potting soil or something similar, worked for me and growth was insane othertwise do it like any hydroponics setup


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

cjtenny said:


> Daximus: I'm not planning on covering it with gravel if I can help it; there won't be any fish in this setup. It'll be a full-time emersed growing setup, plants only. So there won't be any fish poo either, and in fact this won't even qualify as a dirt tank -- it'll just be a ... plant tub. With dirt. Thanks though -- I've been browsing the low tech / dirt threads recently, and if I ever tear down a tank and restart, I see MTS in my future. Probably not while I'm in a dorm room, though.


To each his own! 

The plants feed the fish and the fish feed the plants, lol! Thats all I was getting at. :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are quite welcome, cjtenny. I think I have the same tub setup you are probably mentioning over here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/140403-my-first-real-emersed-setup-zapins.html Some other members posted some good advice and their setups as well if you are interested. I think the majority of us followed Zapins advice and used potting soil, nothing too fancy.

It's best to keep it simple in my opinion. I plan to just skim off a bit of the soil and add more dirt if they ever start looking sad. I'm all about cheap in this hobby. Good luck on the setup and finding a badis mate! If you have questions, there are a ton of us over here doing this now and will be glad to help out. One thing I recommend is taping saran wrap to the top and poking a few small holes. Seems to hold moisture better than the acrylic mentioned.


----------

